# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Restaurant questions for upcoming trip

## PeterLynn

Didn't see anything in the Resto22 PDF nor online.

What are TiCorail's hours and days of operation?

Also, when are the typical Moules et Frites days at Le Repaire (Thursday as I recall) and Santa Fé. Availability dependent, of course.

----------


## amyb

Repaire still advertises for Thursday. A different purveyor for Santa Fe. Usually Friday, if any left Saturday too. When making reservation ask about availability and for a possible save me a portion, please!

----------


## DinghyDave

First post yay! David from Santa Fe said they typically get them on Saturdays now at least when we booked a reservation for this May.

----------


## Dennis

> First post yay! David from Santa Fe said they typically get them on Saturdays now at least when we booked a reservation for this May.



Welcome!

----------


## Chipper

"What are Ti’Corail's hours and days of operation?"

My recollection is 12.00- 15.30h. Closed maybe Mon/Tues?

----------


## PeterLynn

I heard back from Ti'Corail and indeed they are closed M&Tu. Also they have two seating's 12 & 2

----------


## shihadehs

We tried to make reservation through our villa people for Ti Corial and they are asking for credit card verification to secure our reservation.  I was surprised by this.

----------


## Eve

Made my rez for next Saturday and I’ll hope for the best

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> We tried to make reservation through our villa people for Ti Corial and they are asking for credit card verification to secure our reservation.  I was surprised by this.



Zion required it and stipulated a 25 Euro per person no show penalty. Bonito required it and stipulated a 150 Euro per person no show penalty.

----------


## cassidain

> We tried to make reservation through our villa people for Ti Corial and they are asking for credit card verification to secure our reservation.  I was surprised by this.



Lunch on a styrofoam plate secured by a CC authorization ? Sorry. That’s a non-starter.

----------


## elgreaux

> Lunch on a styrofoam plate secured by a CC authorization ? Sorry. That’s a non-starter.



If you had a max of say 20 seats and were turning people away and then the ones that reserved never showed up, which is more and more frequent here with the new entitled class, I'd do the same thing...

----------


## JEK

> If you had a max of say 20 seats and were turning people away and then the ones that reserved never showed up, which is more and more frequent here with the new entitled class, I'd do the same thing...




And a 3rd party (villa people) making the reservations. Experience probably shows that many of those don’t show.

----------


## cassidain

> And a 3rd party (villa people) making the reservations. Experience probably shows that many of those dont show.



right. I kinda doubt they ask for DCs CC when he calls for a résa.

----------


## cec1

> Lunch on a styrofoam plate secured by a CC authorization ? Sorry. That’s a non-starter.



They’re ecologically disposable paper plates, Cass . . . a good idea.  And the food & ambiance are genuinely old St. Barths.  Please don’t be quick to discard the venue.

----------


## cassidain

> They’re ecologically disposable paper plates, Cass . . . a good idea.  And the food & ambiance are genuinely old St. Barths.  Please don’t be quick to discard the venue.



I havent discarded the venue, mon ami. btw, when you call for a reservation do they require a CC authorization ?

----------


## Cwater

> They’re ecologically disposable paper plates, Cass . . . a good idea.  And the food & ambiance are genuinely old St. Barths.  Please don’t be quick to discard the venue.



I agree.  Going there is one of the true St. Barth experiences.  Plus the food is beyond marvelous!

----------


## cassidain

> I agree.  Going there is one of the true St. Barth experiences.  Plus the food is beyond marvelous!



CW, have they required in the past a CC authorization from you for a reservation?

----------


## shihadehs

Our reservations are made through a very reputable hotel who own our villa

----------


## Cwater

> CW, have they required in the past a CC authorization from you for a reservation?



no

----------


## cassidain

> no



right. see you on the beach 

ps, or at ti' corail !

----------


## rivertrash

We did our standard "first dinner" recently at Le Repaire and it was excellent.   Mussels was not a part of our concerns.

----------


## rivertrash

We grabbed a last-minute reservation a Zion the second week of February and nothing was said about a guarantee.

----------


## Cwater

> right. see you on the beach 
> 
> ps, or at ti' corail !



I’ll buy the first round.

----------


## cec1

> I’ll buy the first round.



I want to be there!

----------


## Cwater

> I want to be there!



done!

----------


## bkeats

Getting started on eating plans for our first trip back since 2020. Other than Ti Corail, what’s new?

Want to get back to some old favorites like Zion, Piment, Bananiers, Fish Corner but is there anything newer worth trying? No interest in Joel Robuchon as that’s more Paris for us than the island. Is Island Flavors still around? I’m blanking on the name of the creole place in Lorient. I recall reading the owner or cook had passed. Is it open? I loved the food there. Good and cheap and real Caribbean focused.

----------


## elgreaux

Island Flavors no longer around, it's space is now Carambole bakery.

Cre'age, the Creole place in Lorient is still there, under the aegis of Eddy from the Grain de Sel and still good and reasonable.

----------

